# Connect hds to yamaha



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Has anyone connected their yamaha outboard to a lowerance hds unit? Need a little help determining what I need to order.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating...-nmea-2000-data-via-lowrance-ep-20-cable.html


Been thinking about a Yamaha to garmin connection. If your motor is a 2006 or newer Yamaha read the above link. Appears you just need a cable to make the Yamaha to Lowrance/garmin connection.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I did it. I purchased the lowrance nmea starter kit and the lowrance yamaha interface cable. I had a buddy install it for me, so don't really have much more knowledge on it than that. It is pretty slick, but some of the functionality around fuel burn and tank level you need an additional piece on the network that I didn't install.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

I just ordered the cables and storage device to do exactly this. I have a 2012 Sea Fox 220XT with a Yamaha F150 (2011) that I'll be hooking up to a Lowrance HDS7 Gen 2. Hoping to get my engine stats, trim indication and fuel usage/fuel tank level (only as a backup to the gauge). My boat does not have the Command Link, but rather has the basic analog gauges (speedo, tach, fuel and battery voltage). After researching, here's what I ordered (I believe if you have the Command Link gauges, you will also need a "gateway" module).

Lowrance NMEA 2000 starter kit (has cables, terminating resistors, tees and power connection wiring, and is the network backbone)
Lowrance 0120-37 cable (plugs into 4 prong white connector that has a blue and a white wire) front bottom of engine cowl. Also will connect the two pink wires together in the cowl to enable the digital trim signal to the HDS).
Lowrance EP-85R storage module that allows the HDS to store fuel tank info and accumulated fuel usage to synthesize a fuel tank and to allow fuel usage for a trip and season to be calculated. 
My local dealer had the first 2 parts for $79 each, and I had to order the storage device for $97.

In planning to install sometime this week after the storage device comes in.

Mark


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

markbxr400 said:


> I just ordered the cables and storage device to do exactly this. I have a 2012 Sea Fox 220XT with a Yamaha F150 (2011) that I'll be hooking up to a Lowrance HDS7 Gen 2. Hoping to get my engine stats, trim indication and fuel usage/fuel tank level (only as a backup to the gauge). My boat does not have the Command Link, but rather has the basic analog gauges (speedo, tach, fuel and battery voltage). After researching, here's what I ordered (I believe if you have the Command Link gauges, you will also need a "gateway" module).
> 
> Lowrance NMEA 2000 starter kit (has cables, terminating resistors, tees and power connection wiring, and is the network backbone)
> Lowrance 0120-37 cable (plugs into 4 prong white connector that has a blue and a white wire) front bottom of engine cowl. Also will connect the two pink wires together in the cowl to enable the digital trim signal to the HDS).
> ...


Got around to installing mine. Followed the recipe above, and worked perfectly. 
Disconnect Power. 
Run the Yamaha/Lowrance 0120-37 cable from inside the engine cowl to wherever you plan to install your network cabling and devices (e.g.., console). This will be the toughest part of the entire install. You can use the small plastic tubing used for refrigerator ice makers as a fish tape to pull through your rigging tube (if your boat has them). You'll have to pull out the grommet that the wires go through on the engine end into the flexible conduit and make room for and install the engine end of the cable through it, then reassemble. 
Plug the connector into the 4-prong connector in the engine compartment that has a white and a blue wire. 
Go ahead and connect the connectors on the pink wires if you are planning to use the digital trim indication. NOTE: you can only use the digital signal OR the analog trim signal, NOT both.
Install the network starter kit. Comprised of a backbone cable, tees/cables to each device, plus a tee that connects the network to 12V power. You'll install the terminating resistors on each of the two ends.
One of the devices you'll install a tee/cable to is your HDS unit.
Once all done, reconnect power. Follow the Lowrance instructions for finding all of your engine data, configuring it and setting up the display with it.

Took about 4 hours for me to do all of it once I had all materials and instructions in hand.

YMMV, and I make no warranty that the above steps ail work for your boat/motor/HDS exactly like mine.

Let me know if you have any questions.

Mark


----------

